# Clubmaster With Sec. At 9?



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Hi folks,

Does anyone ever heard of ClubMaster with sec. hand at 9? I found this one but as I know, there was one with sec hand at 6 (like RLT17)? Or there were 2 variants of this watch made by mr Wajs?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There were two varients. Mr. Wajs did not make very many.

I approached Mr. Wajs to make some more and as he would not it prompted me to make the RLT 17 to supply the demand that there was for this watch.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice, but I would not swap my '17 for it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nor me


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for info Roy! I just found two of them for sale..both from different sellers. I'm not sure if I want one if I already have RLT17 but if they looks so pretty...


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> There were two varients. Mr. Wajs did not make very many.
> 
> I approached Mr. Wajs to make some more and as he would not it prompted me to make the RLT 17 to supply the demand that there was for this watch.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, a US dealer has what looks like a new (?) Club Master (sold as Ocean Master) on the bay... don't like the case though. Still a nice dial


----------

